# Books on Sailing?



## Circadian (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm interesting in learning to sail as research for my novel.  But the thing is, I want to learn about sailing 18th century vessels (mainly brigs, fluyts, and sloops).  Like what roles certain crewmembers would have, what spoken commands would have been given in performing certain tasks and when those tasks were necessary.  I've been searching, but so far all I can find is information on how to sail a modern day ship.  With engines.  Not exactly what I'm looking for.

Any help will be much appreciated.

~Circe


----------



## Bloggsworth (Mar 18, 2013)

Belay there and slice the mainbrace me hearties, shin up the ratlines and let out the t'gallants, and while you're at it, tell blind Pugh in the crows nest to keep a lookout for Hispaniola. Pass me the marlin-spike Midshipman Easy and lay off the rum or I'll take the cat to 'ee - That sort of thing? You wish to be up to your gunwhales in tar and caulk as you careen your vessel on the shingle, pace the poop deck while you keep your eye on the lubber-line, ensure that the foretop is drawing nicely and that the rats aren't leaving the sinking ship. You have an inkling to walk 'tween-decks and past the scurvy crew as they dance the hornpipe to the sound of the ships cat, lay out the cannon balls on the brass monkeys and oversee the ship's surgeon as he removes the coxwains left leg and throws it into the stewpot. "_Aaar, times is 'ard me beauties..._" said the captain as he adjusted the patch over the left elbow of his tweed jacket "_He'll never see Plymouth again_..." thought young Jim Hawkins as he toyed with Captain Flint.

Read the *Hornblower* novels of C S Forrester, Richard Henry Dana Jr’s *Two Years Before the Mast *& *Twenty Years before the Mast* _by_ Charles Erskine. This also might be useful http://www.goolumgoolum.org.au/YEINFO.pdf


----------



## Circadian (Mar 18, 2013)

Bloggsworth said:


> Belay there and slice the mainbrace me hearties, shin up the ratlines and let out the t'gallants, and while you're at it, tell blind Pugh in the crows nest to keep a lookout for Hispaniola. Pass me the marlin-spike Midshipman Easy and lay off the rum or I'll take the cat to 'ee - That sort of thing? You wish to be up to your gunwhales in tar and caulk as you careen your vessel on the shingle, pace the poop deck while you keep your eye on the lubber-line, ensure that the foretop is drawing nicely and that the rats aren't leaving the sinking ship. You have an inkling to walk 'tween-decks and past the scurvy crew as they dance the hornpipe to the sound of the ships cat, lay out the cannon balls on the brass monkeys and oversee the ship's surgeon as he removes the coxwains left leg and throws it into the stewpot. "_Aaar, times is 'ard me beauties..._" said the captain as he adjusted the patch over the left elbow of his tweed jacket "_He'll never see Plymouth again_..." thought young Jim Hawkins as he toyed with Captain Flint.
> 
> Read the *Hornblower* novels of C S Forrester, Richard Henry Dana Jr’s *Two Years Before the Mast *& *Twenty Years before the Mast* _by_ Charles Erskine. This also might be useful http://www.goolumgoolum.org.au/YEINFO.pdf



I guess my research so far is paying off because I actually understand quite a bit of what you just said.  And you can be sure I won't be going over the top with the expressions; I don't want to leave readers scratching their heads and going "Wha--?"

Thanks for the suggestions and I'll be sure to check them out.  I actually did read one of the Hornblower books a long time ago.  But as that was for pure pleasure reading, I didn't retain too much of the important information.  Perhaps a re-read is in order...

EDIT: Thanks also for the manual.  I may never sail a ship in my life (going aloft would terrify me like nothing else), but this will certainly come in handy in my research.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 18, 2013)

CS Forester is actually a great example of what can be achieved by an attentive mind. There is a book of his called 'The Ship' which is about a naval action in the Med. during the second world war, he wrote it after a day trip to a ship in Portsmouth harbour. I don't know where your clouds are, but a day trip to the Cutty Sark, the Mary Rose or the Victory might serve you well if you are in southern England.

Most of my sailing expertise I learned first hand from other sailors, it might well be worth joining a sailing club. Not only is it that much more immediate when you see a sail luff, most sailors are only too happy to sit around for hours chatting about their experiences, especially if you buy them a pint. I used to hire out boats in Majorca and teach sailing and quickly learned to ask people what they had sailed rather than if they could sail, it is harder to lie about. One day I got the reply "Well everything from a three masted schooner to a square rigged double ended catamaran". It turned out he had served an apprenticeship on German brigantines before the war and was a member of the Tall Ships Committee. I learned an awful lot from him.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Mar 18, 2013)

Or a trip to see the "Tall Ships" when they are in a port near you. The National Maritime museum is also a good idea, though they may not have one if "In the clouds" is a reference to Lichtenstein...


----------

